# templates



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

If you draw out a timplate from the forum and cut it out or make the slingshot from the template can you sell it?


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

It depends on the designers preference.

I'd PM them first. Especially if you're making it just to sell it


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

i just traced a few and was just wondering


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I believe most of the templates posted are intended for personal use, not for a commercial reseller. If you want to make slingshotd for resale, you should get permission from the designer or come up with your own design.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I copied a bill Hays design and sold it. But I used the money to buy his aluminum PFS which I should be waiting for me in WI.

I would ask first or give them credit for the design. Or maybe send them a gift package. Idk, just a way to give back something.


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

From the free templates section that is..


----------

